# Ways to make a name for yourself?



## MikeJMele (May 7, 2012)

Besides Facebook and Twitter what are some other good ways to advertise/make a name for yourself on the web? Also, what is the best way to drive traffic to your sites to get likes/followers?

Does anyone hand out flyers/business cards....if so does it work?

Anyone interested in cross promoting, if so let me know and we'll figure something out.

Michael


----------



## OceanTees (Mar 17, 2012)

You might want to take a look at Ted Stahl's Blog "How to Sell More T-shirts in 23 Days"

How to Sell More T-shirts in 23 Days–Day 1 | Ted Stahl's Blog 
 
Some good tips.


----------



## MikeJMele (May 7, 2012)

@OceanTees thank you very much for the tip...I really appreciate it.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Use forums related to your business


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

MikeJMele said:


> Besides Facebook and Twitter what are some other good ways to advertise/make a name for yourself on the web? Also, what is the best way to drive traffic to your sites to get likes/followers?
> 
> Does anyone hand out flyers/business cards....if so does it work?
> 
> ...


Hi, let me know do you want to brand your company on internet or local ?


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

MikeJMele said:


> best way too...make a name for yourself on the web?


Marry a Kardashian???


----------



## cwall (Mar 20, 2010)

Flagrant-T said:


> Marry a Kardashian???


You wouldn't even have to stay married for very long...oh, wait...


Making a name for yourself is essentially marketing. Lots of ways to do that. Have you checked out the Guerilla Marketing books? There is some VERY good and cheap methods detailed there.


----------



## MikeJMele (May 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the good advice, I'm working on making a name for myself as we speak, so I guess all that's left is to marry a Kardashian.

@cwall thanks for the recommendation of the Guerilla Marketing books...I'll have to check them out.

@printingray internet first, then maybe locally, depending on how things go.

Michael


----------



## OceanTees (Mar 17, 2012)

No problem Mike, glad to help.


----------



## MikeJMele (May 7, 2012)

@OceanTees I do really appreciate it. I wish you much success and please let me know if there's anything I can do to help you out.

Michael


----------



## calink (Feb 21, 2008)

Personally I just started in the business but I've used postcards and started contacting people in my niche market (for example schools, firefighters, non-for-profits, churches), also I put a few AD's on craigslist and I've gotten business from it too. I'm in NY, everyone is always looking for a cheaper service but I try and stand out with things such as customer service and quick turnaround times. I use postcards daily, keep them in my pocket because EVERYONE i get a chance to speak to, from my dentist to the cashier at 7-11, I tell them what I do- more than once has that triggered a conversation. Now I'm rambling... Good luck!!! =)


PS, if you're going to do postcards or AD's or any visual art make sure you stand out, even with simple designs.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

i've seen where some people have gotten some good results from using facebook's ads. i think this is more to get people to 'like' your site than it gives sales.... i've always thought that these social media outlets are ways to drive ppl to your website more so than being a place where actual commerce is conducted, so perhaps that's something to bear in mind. in other words, try to get use these sites as a method to get them to go to your main site where you have control over what they see and how they see it.


----------



## MikeJMele (May 7, 2012)

@calink thanks for the feedback in regards to postcards/business cards. I'm thinking I may go that route also, to try and drum up some business.

@ryan barker I was actually just thinking about getting a Facebook ad...funny that you say that. However, what you said makes sense, is it worth it just for the "likes" or should I invest my money into a different outlet.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

an advantage to having many 'likes' is it makes your site look active and that a lot of people are interested in your product. you get them to your FB or twitter, then hope you can lure them into your main site for the actual purchase. and i don't think it costs that much, so as far as getting your name out there, it's probably a fairly good investment. 

imo, the first order of business is having a great website. that's where everything happens, the end result of directing people hither and yon on the net. it's where you make your sales. everything else is pointless if your site isn't professional... or at least able to conduct business through. i think this is also where the vast majority of would-be captains of the shirt industry fail, by having cheezy, poorly designed sites that aren't in line with their market's expectations. almost invariably such failure is a result of not putting enough money into it and the naive, arrogant notion that somehow, despite all logic, statistical information, and dirth of business acumen and experience, their design is so strong it can overcome these obstacles. 'hey, i'm on facebook, what more do they want?!' 

kick-*** website. facebook (most ppl serious about it are likely to try the ads at some point), twitter, printerest. good seo probably won't hurt. involve yourself in forums that your market segment goes to if that's applicable. some people send a shirt into a t-shirt blogger for a review.

but, where people are going to make a name for themselves, also, is in real life. not knowing your brand it's hard to suggest some things.

...and give it time. don't be discouraged if you don't make a sale in your first three months.


----------



## missabby (Apr 23, 2012)

Build networks. Talk with bloggers that have a background on fashion or t shirt printing. In time, you can ask them to write positive reviews about your brand.


----------



## United (Apr 13, 2012)

MikeJMele said:


> what are some other good ways to advertise/make a name for yourself on the web?


 
Connect yourself with something bigger. What activities/events are involved with your target market? Find them and use their drive. Basically ride their thunder out and use it to your advantage.

Example: Your target is sport biking. Get as involved as possible with sport biking events and media. Let people know you're a part of that lifestyle so they make the connection. What will happen in return is that people will feel more a part of sport biking because they wear your product.


----------



## MikeJMele (May 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the great advice and feedback...I really appreciate it. Going into my second month, and still no sales...so I guess I'm doing something right LOL.

Michael


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

United said:


> Connect yourself with something bigger. What activities/events are involved with your target market? Find them and use their drive. Basically ride their thunder out and use it to your advantage.
> 
> Example: Your target is sport biking. Get as involved as possible with sport biking events and media. Let people know you're a part of that lifestyle so they make the connection. What will happen in return is that people will feel more a part of sport biking because they wear your product.


Thats great point....i see many good forums with large community base on sport biking


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Thyis question is asked many times over the year in one form or the other and yet most of the people that ask for suggestions are missing the easiest most basic step in the process - - - having your website and facebook address in your signature of all forums you post.

Anytime I read a post that interest me I always click the link to their site and Facebook page. It will help you with Google and within the industry.


----------



## MikeJMele (May 7, 2012)

@riderz you make a very good point. Check out my Facebook page and let me know what you think.

Facebook Fan Page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/HumptyDumptees/443314542364041




Riderz Ready said:


> Thyis question is asked many times over the year in one form or the other and yet most of the people that ask for suggestions are missing the easiest most basic step in the process - - - having your website and facebook address in your signature of all forums you post.
> 
> Anytime I read a post that interest me I always click the link to their site and Facebook page. It will help you with Google and within the industry.


----------



## rottonrabbit (Oct 1, 2007)

You can always make how to videos on YouTube.


----------

